# ROAR Regional at Mikes question



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Phil, my buddy is driving in from New Orleans and is wanting to run his Jammin Buggy RTR. It came with the .28 motor,isn't that too big of a cc for sportsman buggy? if it is,do you guys have the motor mounts and whatever else we would need to throw in a 21vg. I am not sure of what is needed besides motor mounts and i think a new clutch bell and clutch.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Paul, I have a extra set of mounts and some mugen flywheels if it will help him out. Let me know.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I sure will Donnie,i appreciate it bro....


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

No problem. You going to Trey's saturday?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

well there you go


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

_SHUT UR TRAP SON!\*D*
_


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Phil, what's the ROAR single-event membership fee? I didn't see it on the flyer and I can't find it on their website. Shoot, they don't even have your event under the regional races.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

regional director has to have roar list the race for us on the roar site.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

i also believe the maximum cc allowed for buggy is 21 so he will need a different motor.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya jerry thats for truggy. hes racin buggy


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

and.........


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

the maximum cc allowed in buggy 3.5


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes 21 In Buggy 28 In Truggy


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> Yes 21 In Buggy 28 In Truggy


Dangnit!!!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

.21 mounts arent the same as .28???


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*mounts*



nik77356 said:


> .21 mounts arent the same as .28???


that buggy probably has mounts to fit a pull start or roto start, and they're taller than the mounts for a bump start.....I don't see why a bump start wouldn't fit in them though.....just not vica-versa


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> that buggy probably has mounts to fit a pull start or roto start, and they're taller than the mounts for a bump start.....I don't see why a bump start wouldn't fit in them though.....just not vica-versa


Generally, you have a bigger flywheel with a PS or rotostart motor so it extends through the chassis and you can still bump start it. You can usually still use those mounts with a non-pull motor, you just have to stick with the PS flywheel so it will reach the bump box.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> Generally, you have a bigger flywheel with a PS or rotostart motor so it extends through the chassis and you can still bump start it. You can usually still use those mounts with a non-pull motor, you just have to stick with the PS flywheel so it will reach the bump box.


RIGHT YOU ARE WORK IT WILL!!!lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Holy bejeedus, Gollum has taken over Phil's body! Take off the ring Phil! I don't care if Jerry gave it to you, take it off!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

You Aint Right Chris!!lol


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thats what happens when you race minis all the time i guess.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Burn!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

jerry23 said:


> Thats what happens when you race minis all the time i guess.


This from Benchracer X?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Who you callin benchracer pal?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jerry when you race once a month and talk about racing every day you are a bench racer.LOL ahhhhhhhhhh that makes me one to ((((noooooooo!!!!))))


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hahahaha!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

i am a bench racer


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

paul you are far from a bench racer.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

hi, my name is nick, and im a bench racer


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> paul you are far from a bench racer.


yeah,i think 3 classes a weekend is going to send me to being a bench racer before i am ready.......the love of rc.....


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

insaneracin2003 said:


> yeah,i think 3 classes a weekend is going to send me to being a bench racer before i am ready.......the obsession of rc.....is it weird that i eat breakfast with my Revo?


Whatever floats your boat bro.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hahahahahahaha!!! Lmao!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

jerry23 said:


> Whatever floats your boat bro.I sleep with my Academy.


now i won't go there^
and it is not just my Revo,I have a MBX5T that likes bacon and eggs


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey! My academy is scared of the dark. got hit by an 8th scale in practice and hasnt been the same since. Geesh. have some sympathy. weirdo.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

thats funny i just ate breakfast with my MRX4 lol well it was on the table.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> thats funny i just ate breakfast with my MRX4 lol well it was on the table.


LOL sure it just happened to be there.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i dont eat breakfast with my rc18, its not up yet, it eats dinner with me tho


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

whats up dave you coming for this one?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, we finished most of the layout up for the Regionals. Going to go up there Wensday Night to finish the remaining part of it. Should be a fun layout, and a great turnout!!!!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

You guys must have busted your butt because when i was there this afternoon it looked 1/4 the way done .


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

were they slacking thomas?lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

can we see pictures of it?? i really wanted to come help but couldnt make it out


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Smiley said:


> Well, we finished most of the layout up for the Regionals. Going to go up there Wensday Night to finish the remaining part of it. Should be a fun layout, and a great turnout!!!!


sorry i couldnt stay any longer,i had some honey-dos to try and finish up.I will be out there wed,around 6;30 to help finish up.....thanks for all the hard word work out there .....


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> were they slacking thomas?lol


where were you????


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

insaneracin2003 said:


> where were you????


I had to work on my real car sorry.how did it turn out ?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I wish i could have stayed longer or got there earlier but i was there from 2:00 to about 6:00 . It went really good i think.


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Is the Track going to be OPEN Friday for practice?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

all day dave!


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

GREAT....! I'll be there early.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

David Early said:


> GREAT....! I'll be there early.


Early....no pun intended......see you guys there!!!


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Phil they were slacking . Even jeff was out there helping them slack off


----------

